# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezite e mia

## Poetesha

Nostalgji

                                   Nostalgji, 
                                   E fortë po mbretëron, thellë në zemrën time
                                   Për ju,
                                  Që aqë shumë ju dua , zemra u mbush,
                                  Plot nostalgji.    

                                  Nuk e di,
                                  Tek ju a mbretëron kjo nostalgji
                                  Nuk e di,
                                  Zemra a po ju thotë,  të ktheheni në vendlindje
                                  Kthehuni,
                                  Tek ata që ju duan shumë.

                                  Dashuria,
                                  E buzëqeshja e juaj e ëmbël
                                  Nuk u  zhduk.

----------


## Zana eVizitorit

Mire se erdhe njehere!
Po pres te te lexoj ne e justifikon ''Poetesha''.

----------


## Roi

Poetesh me shume deshire pritem nga ty poezit e tuaja, 
Mos iku korenti ne Prishtin e ngelem pa tjera poezi..??!

----------


## hajla

> Nostalgji
> 
>                                    Nostalgji, 
>                                    E fortë po mbretëron, thellë në zemrën time
>                                    Për ju,
>                                   Që aqë shumë ju dua , zemra u mbush,
>                                   Plot nostalgji.    
> 
>                                   Nuk e di,
> ...


 Pershendetje Poetesh,nga mergimtare
ps..paske nje zemer bujare...vertet na ke kenaqur me poezin,te uroj suksese te metutjeshme....veq vazhdo
keshtuqe,besoj se nuk te bezdis,me pak fjale,ni falinderim i imi per Ty.

* *
Diqka kembet na ia ka lidhur,
thua se dheu po na perbin
e kur fjale e embel jep sherim
dhe gjen vend per nostalgjin!

* *
Per ato qe jen Poetesha
gjithnje shofin kah e verteta
ato kan nje zemer te madhe
se i ka lindur nena shqiptare.

* *
Nga mergimtare e falinderuar
per poezin e kushtuar
kur t'jet kysmet n'Kosove me ardhe
Do ta bleje nje bluze me ar... :buzeqeshje: 

* *
NDAJ,ska nevoj per prezantim
qe jemi shqiptare duhet ta dim...FLM

Shum te fala te ben-Hajla
*****Rugovase*****

----------


## Poetesha

Ju faliminderit shume per keto fjale te bukura eshte kenaqesi e imja te shkruaj  per mergimtaret ngase  e di se edhe ata vuajn te jene ne vendin e tyre sic vuajm ne te ju shohim juve. 
P.S. po e postoj tjeter kund poezine tjeter  ngase mbreme ishte vone e smunda me qendru me i postu te tjerat.

----------


## Roi

Eh sikur te mundja 
Te jem aty ku dua une
Ateher nuk do te kem 
Kurr me Nostalgji

Kjo zemer me eshte thyer
Ate dite qe dola nga shtepia
Me lote lashe maman 
Me lote lash femirine,

Isha i vogel shume
Kur ika nga ai vend i bukur
Erdha ne gyrbet te shkret
Dhe mbeta perjete

Lokja ime plak
Me lote ne faqe
Me pret e me pecjell
Ja puthsha ato faqe.

----------


## Zana eVizitorit

> Pershendetje Poetesh,nga mergimtare
> ps..paske nje zemer bujare...vertet na ke kenaqur me poezin,te uroj suksese te metutjeshme....veq vazhdo
> keshtuqe,besoj se nuk te bezdis,me pak fjale,ni falinderim i imi per Ty.
> 
> * *
> Diqka kembet na ia ka lidhur,
> thua se dheu po na perbin
> e kur fjale e embel jep sherim
> dhe gjen vend per nostalgjin!
> ...


Mire moj Hajla  poetesha nuk ka vec shqiptare.Edhe ato te kombesive te tjera nenat shqiptare i kane lind?
Por sido qe te jete ate *bluzen me ar* mos harro te ja sjellesh poeteshes.

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje Poeteshe!Mirsenaerdhe me vargjet e tua te bukura me poezine "Nostalgji".Te uroj krijimtari te bollshme. Me erdhen ca vargje duke lexuar poezine tende dhe po i hedh ne faqen tende duke te pershendetur.

Kthehu e dashur në vëndlindjen tënde,
Malli për ty ka thërmuar gurë!
Një djalosh i bukur të shikon me ëndje,
S'të thot dot të "Dua",Nuk të thot "JO" kurrë!

Kthehu e dashur,e di që të presin?
Nostalgji e thellë shpirtin po pushton.
Vishu edhe krehu përshë ndet mëngjezin
Që bjeshkeve te nemura per ty po lengon.

Oh sa mbrekulli,gezon trendafili,
Gonxhe me arome veç ti kundermon.
Eja shpejt e dashur se te pret bandilli,
Malli per vendlindjen shpirtin ta rinon.

----------


## Roi

> Pershendetje Poeteshe!Mirsenaerdhe me vargjet e tua te bukura me poezine "Nostalgji".Te uroj krijimtari te bollshme. Me erdhen ca vargje duke lexuar poezine tende dhe po i hedh ne faqen tende duke te pershendetur.
> 
> Kthehu e dashur në vëndlindjen tënde,
> Malli për ty ka thërmuar gurë!
> Një djalosh i bukur të shikon me ëndje,
> S'të thot dot të "Dua",Nuk të thot "JO" kurrë!
> 
> Kthehu e dashur,e di që të presin?
> Nostalgji e thellë shpirtin po pushton.
> ...



O Rizo or mik po ke nje shpirt Artstik ore.....

----------


## besa.a.best

Kete poezi ja kame kushtuar nje shokut duke marr si inspirim ngjarjen e tij ne te cilen lotet e tij rridhni per nje dashuri te pafate dhe kur shikoja kete skene shum rrenqethse me vijnin dhe shkonin neper koke disa vargje dhe vendosa ato rreshta ti shkruaj ne leter  shpresoj qe tju pelqej dhe te jete e bukure.

Loti

Ajo fytyrë e bukur ëngjëllore
Ato sy plotë dritë
Aj zë I ëmbël u përmbys
Nga një lotë në sy

Pikat rridhnin nëpër ata sy të zi 
Nëpër ato sy plotë shkëlqim

Loti rrodhi ngadalë lagu lehtë 
Fytyrën të tretur në një  ndjenjë 
Në një ankth, në një zymty
Që rritet çdo natë.

Kurrë këtij mjerimi i reflektohet një dritë 
Ajj trishtim shkrihet ne nje gëzim

E kurrë lotët mbi lotë bien
E zemra e thyer mbi zemrën e vdekur
Hija e natës me terrin plotë errësirë 
Ku në atë heshtje e monotoni
Veç lehtë ndëgjohen te rahurat e zemrës

Lotët e syve lajnë çdo gabim e mëkat
Se ato janë te pastërt si perla ne guac 
Kush e prishi këtë natë plotë me yjësi ?
Kush?

Janë lotët që rrjedhin në sy 
Lotë qe derdhen për një dashuri 
E pas saj fshihet një njeri 
Një engjull që do ti thaj kto pika ne sy
E te zbardhë ne një lumturi plotë me dritë 
Dritë
Plotë magji ne një natë plotë me mirësi e dash

----------


## white_snake

bravo nismetares se temes, edhe juve qe kemi shkruar pas saj...

do te doja edhe un dy vargje te shtoja
por nga poezia shume s'ia them
vargjet tuaja nuk do ti lendoja
se ne zemren time kan zen vend

keto vargje per nostalgjine
nostalgjine e vendit tone
vendit tone qe se harrojme
qe se harrojme edhe ne mergim

edhe ne mergim se harrojme
se atje kemi lene kujtimet e bukura
kujtimet e bukura dhe femijerine
femijerine qe na kujton ato vise te bukura

ato vise te bukura qe pas i lam
pas i lam e kurr jo sdo ti harrojme
kur te vij e bukura dite
ne ate te bukuren dite ne ato vise do te shkojme

----------


## Roi

Shpersoj se nuk do te jen te teperta edhe disa vargje nga une..

Nostalgjia me prek thell ne zemer
Me lendon shume kur e kujtoj
Pa me thonj ju lutem or miqt e mi
Femirin kush se kujton

Une e pata nje femiri 
Ne kopshtin e Atedheut tim
Aty ku me lindi lokja 
Aty ku fillova historine

Shume vite kaluan
Une ne Atedhe nuk jam
Mendohem e mendohem
Vall kjo jet si me kalon

E hidhur eshte buka e mergimit
I hidhur eshte edhe uji ketu
Ajri qe e thithi me duket i rrall
Kur per Atedhun tim kam mall.

Te gjithe jemi turiste ne kete jete
Do te shifemi ne amshime
Gjdo dite e lus perendin
Trupi im te prehet ne vendin tim.....

----------


## isLand

Tani ketu titulli eshte poezite e mia (poeteshes) por spo shohim pervec se nje...! Urojme qe poetesha jone te na tregoje vertete aftesite e verteta te poeteshes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poetesha

do ti postoj neser ne mengjes se nuk kom qene mire me shendet dhe se nuk kam pasur kohe. 
Poetesha.

----------


## Poetesha

Pse më le
( Nënës sime)

Pse më le?
Në dhe të huaj
Ti  moj nëna ime, 
Drita e syve të mi.

Me zemër të plasur
Të përcolla, 
Për në atdhe,
Nëna ime e dashur.

E unë ende po qëndroj
Larg teje, drita e syve të mi.
Që të kem shëndet në jetë.

Nëna ime
Më prit se do të kthehem shpejt.

----------


## hajla

*Malli per Atedhen...!*
``````````````````
Hej ti mall q'me thave shpirtin
zemer e mushkeri se q'me digjen,
me djeg malli per Atedhen
ma don zemra shum folen
ate "fole" si qelibari....
aty ku qendron shqiptari
hej ti malle barkun ma thave
nga vendlindja kur me ndave,
digjem pervlohem si qiri...
per miqe dhe shok e njerzit e mij..
per gjithe ata qe i kam prej gjaku
nje nder ta,qe kam lind prej barku
atdhetar i pushke's dhe i qarkut
jam krenare pasha besen
per ata qe mbain qendresen
s'paska gje ma veshtir,
me qen large prej tet bir
e ndare zemra ne dy pjese..
lotet e nenes si "shi"tuj rrjedhe,
fat i lige per shqiptar....
neper bot te shperndare,
zemra t'shkreta,digjen mall
s'ke me kend me fole ni fjale,
me vete si kemi bab as nan,
farefisin as shoqerin....!
gjithe me mall per ta po rrije,
e penduar sa shum po vuaj,
m'digjet shpirti ne dhe te huaj,
qe pom ndodhe ket se prita?!
po hikin muaj, edhe vitet....
prej k'saj lekure nuk po dilet,
kush kaqe shum na ka mallkuar
me u ba rob, ne dhe te huaj...!

nga -autore
Hajla Rugovase

Ps..dhe nje-falinderim per nismetaren e temes Poetesha..me vjen mire shum nga ju, qe na hape udhen dhe ne si mergimtar te ndajm bashk me Ty mallin dhe dhembjen per Atedheun dhe njerzit qe kemi atje....pase dhe ti na qenke jashte Vendlindjes..keshtuqe do ta kemi ma lehte, per ta kuptuar njeri tjetrin,ne raste te tilla,e veqenarisht ne te gurbetit...!

Jufalemnderit...dhe qdo te mire per te gjithe...!

----------


## white_snake

bravo, na kenaqet

----------


## Poetesha

Oj hajle une jam ne vendlindje nuk jam ne mergim mirepo i kuptoj ata qe jane ne mergim ngase kam shume te familjes qe jetojne ne mergim.
Pa problem mundeni me hap zemren me mu per cdo gje se e di se ju merr malli per vendlindje e di se se keni lehte me qendru atje por edhe per tuy kthy ku mu kthy se?
Papunesi e madhe  na mbyti te gjitheve.

----------


## Besoja

Poetet dhe poeteshat nuk qahen.

----------


## Poetesha

Edhe poetet  e poeteshat jane njerez mos harro.

----------

